# need some advice



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

we have a four month old puppy that was neutered on Thursday. having a hard time getting him to eat - but honestly have had a hard time getting him to eat since we got him three weeks ago. took him back to the vet yesterday and everything looked fine, did get him to get a little of the dog food the vet gave me last night, but not very much. I boiled chicken this morning and was able to get him to eat some of that, but nothing since then. all he wants to do is sleep/lie around. he doesn't seem to have any energy. I don't remember having this problem with our other dogs when they were spayed/nuetered. do I need to take him to the ER vet today or do you think it is ok to wait until Monday? he is drinking water ok, and seems to be peeing a lot. I thought maybe bladder infection, but I know it isn't common in boys. any advice ????


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi there,

Did you get any reason as to why he was being re-homed at 4 months old ??? 

Drinking is vital - got to keep him hydrated. If he is weeing a lot (more than normal) that would be enough for me to seek a vet's advise.

Neutering can have different effect on dog - so eating could be affected - but not normally for long.

Try a different dog food - I would certainly suggest Orijen as an option to see how he goes (all BARF - no grain nor cereal bulking agents). Though nearly all vets give you a tin following the op anyway.

As you have had him neutered recently - I'd certainly contact the vet as they will have experienced many a different situation after the op - and they will have had people ring them before with this same issue - and I would personally suggest ANY question is relevant to ask if it is causing YOU to worry x

Unless you can just be observant and watch him closely tomorrow then book him in first thing on Monday - then call the vet (did he come with 4 weeks free insurance from the previous owner (if the breeder) - or was he just put up for adoption as is ?)

I do so wish you and the puppy well and I do hope others with a similar situation can enlighten you more in the morning.

Stephen xx


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks so much - I was able to get him to eat a little more chicken last night. at times he seemed like his old self but then he would just want to go lie down so I am thinking maybe some of this is the surgery. We have had to keep the collar on him as he wants to chew on the stitches and I know he is not happy about that either !
I am making an appt for Monday just in case. wondering if all the peeing could be a bladder infection, i don't think they are very common in boys, but I guess there is still a possibility. thanks again !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf was very quiet and just wanted to rest for a few days after his op, at a similar age, and was nt interested in his food, but like your dog he was never motivated by food anyway. Good idea to get him checked out but Im sure he's ok, like Stephen said about dehydration I'd be more worried if he was nt drinking. Is he passing urine more frequently then as in little and often?.... I wonder if the tenderness he has got is making him feel like he needs to go ??? Again I think I would worry more if he was nt passing urine. Hopefully will slowly settle down, not long til your vet app x x


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

My Max was neutered two weeks ago and I don't see him to be as playful as he used to be. He sleeps a lot too. U definetly need to check on the eating.


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

Karen - did you have a hard time getting yours to eat at first? what do you feed him now? we have had a hard time getting him to eat ever since we have had him (3 weeks ago) we have tried hard food, soft food, boiled chicken I even scrambled him an egg this morning. The only thing we have really seen him somewhat interested in is our older dogs food, and I think it is because we keep telling him no and taking it away when he tries to eat it. Its almost like because he can't have it he wants it !

Debbie - is Max better now, is he back to his old self ?

thanks so much - trying not to worry, but he is so little I am getting really concerned because we can't get him to eat much of anything.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Aevans, there are lots of people on here who have recommended N.I. (NAtural Instinct). It is a complete raw food - looks like mince, contains raw meat, ground bones and veg matter, designed to replicate a dog's natural diet. Have yet to hear from someone whose dog doesn't love it.. Dylan's mum (Helen) can tell you more about. There is a website if you google Natural Instinct. My older dog, who sniffs her food usually, is wolfing it down, and Izzy loves it  Is your pup any better, are you going to the vets? Good luck x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry I have no experience in this ... but give your puppy a hug from me xxx

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf was always a picky eater, would always eat chicken wings, always... we must have gone through every kibble but as Ali says he loved Natural Instincts and now make my own food ... good luck hope the trip to the vets went well x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that picky eaters will almost always be keener on raw food - chicken wings, natural instinct etc. You can't really blame them for not being excited about little brown pellets. Why not try an occasional chicken wing and see how he goes? If you don't like the idea of raw food then Nature Diet is a good, natural cooked food in pouches that seems to go down well.


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks everyone ! He seems to be much better today, he is playing and up and running around. I think the surgery was just a little too much for him, he is only a little over 4 lbs. We still are having a hard time getting him to eat - but we did find out that he will eat our older dogs food. He will turn his nose up at most everything else, so for now he is eating adult dog food just to get some food in him. we will try to switch him later, just so glad that he is eating something ! we may look at the raw diet in a couple of weeks, just trying to get through this phase now


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

glad he's on the mend Angie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news, its so worrying when they are under the weather, glad he appears much better x


----------

